# Windbreak for new arena



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can google toxic plants for livestock for the area in which you live.
It can be an extensive list. Or find your local County Ag dept , and they should be able to tell you plants toxic to livestock and horses.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

Since you are in Alberta here is a link to Alberta Agriculture's Website that has lots of information and resources. 
Shelterbelts in Alberta
They tell you how to plant, what types to plant for the best results depending where you are located etc.


----------



## darekbaranski12 (Aug 3, 2016)

You can use wooden screen, which protect from wind and bad weather. I think it is good solution for you.


----------

